# Testing before OTD - a question



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondering if you'd mind telling me if you tested before your OTD.

If you did, how many days past egg collection was it and was the result accurate?

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mrs,

I tested 12 days past a 3DT transfer and got a strong BFP with my fresh cycle of IVF.  With my FET, I knew there was no chance of a false positive, as there was no HCG trigger, so I tested at 7 days past ET.  I got a faint BFP that came up after about 20 mins.

Personally I wouldn't recommend testing as early as I did with my FET, as it was stupid of me, it's just I was going completely crazy.

Both results were correct, but I went on to miscarry with my FET.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes I did a test two days prior to OTD as had and some light pink discharge and when that didn't materialise into a bleed I thought, I wonder if...

It was a positive though sadly not for very long. Unfortunately my clinic at the time did not do blood tests for HCG to confirm which may have shown up an issue straight away.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

I tested from 6 days before OTD (daily) the result wasnt accurate (BFN when was BFP)

Donna


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I tested 7 days before OTD after a frozen donor embryo transfer...was BFP and accurate ...but...i strongly suggest not testing early....it drives you insane    because then you worry yourself sick waiting for Bloods and early scans...if i did it again i would deffo wait for the correct day xx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

I tested 5dpt5dt and had a faint positive, tested everyday until otd and several times since and still bfp.
Lots of people dont recommend testing early but honestly i think it depends on you,for me it was the riht thing to do. if i'd have tested negative i wouldnt have believed it till otd and likewise i kept my excitment for the bfp in check till otd. to be honest i still dont believe im pregnant wont until my early scan. 

xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Mrsmcc

I tested 8 days after a transfer of a 5dayBlast & got a positive. I just couldn't wait any longer! xx


----------



## tobi71 (Oct 3, 2010)

i am on day 8 today of my 2ww on a FET going crazy not being able to test early, my hospital want me to come in on the 11th sep to do a blood test and call in the afternoon for the results i dont want to wait to find out that way as i will be at work so not sure how i will cope if its -ve, i am looking possibly doing a hpt tomorrow as all the literature i have read regarding FET states to test on day 9.... my clinic also prescribed me with Gonasi Hp 2000 to take every 3 days since the transfer, the last one was taken on the 3rd of sep so i dont want to get a false positive by testing too early


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

With our cycle that resulted in DD, for once I didn't really test early (tested 14dp EC) but for a cycle in Feb I got a BFP 12dp EC (10dp2dt) but sadly miscarried.

Good luck!

Love pinot xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies girls.  I managed to behave myself and haven't tested.

OTD is tomorrow and I'm back to the hospital for a blood test, but think I'll test in the moring at home so I don't have to find out on the phone.

Thanks again

Suzie xx


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was very naughty and tested 6dp5dt and got a very faint positive.
Like the other ladies have said try and hold out as long as pos! 
Wishing you lots of baby dust  

Jess
x


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems hard for some ladies to hang on and wait for test. I'm finding I've got no interest in testing. I think its because at the moment I have no pain or bad feeling so there is hope. I will dread test day as I don't want to see a negative! I'm currently 6dp2dt. Just trying to take one day at a time.

Mimi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Stay PUPO as long as possible that was my motto. With blasts you can test a bit earlier but I wouldn't on a day 2 or 3 transfer.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested 12 days post 2 day transfer and got bfn however the next day it was bfp!!good luck hun!!

Jenna xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

current pregnancy
tested from 10dpo on the pm it was BFP (8dp2dt) , we had twins went in at 12dpo and beta was 75.
we were in fact pregnant with twins till we lost one at 18 weeks. Transfer was into surrogate and she did not have a trigger, so could never have been false. we did use ultra sensitive from 10 of HCG type strips.

previous cycle  - mis carriage
tested bfp at 11dpo in the afternoon. On test day beta was 135. So was in fact correct.

Another time I tested positive at 11dpo too. cant remember exactly which cycle there have been many. 

I am a poas addict


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there, i tested 5dp5dt and got a definate positive. Im 18w4d pregnant now. Good luck  x


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Danielle
That's amazing news! Thanks for sharing. There is hope for us too!

Mimi


----------

